# Fishing gear stolen near Hoover - Reward Offered



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

On Saturday night (7/11), some punks stole a bunch of fishing gear from my boat in Westerville. I am offer a $500 reward to the arrest *and* conviction of those who did this dirty deed.

They took a 7 ft trolling rod with a gold series reel, 3 medium action rods (graphite rods with Daiwa & Shimano reels), a ultralight rod and 2 microlight rods. One of the microlight reels is red. They also took my son's tackle box - Bass Pro with green on the bottom and tan top and filled with all kinds of plactics and crank baits. Additionally, I lost my camo frog togs, marker buoys, a yellow minnow bucket that doesn't latch and 3 tackle box containers with assorted hooks, sinkers, rooster tails, crank baits and worm harnesses. I lost a lot of money here and am very pissed off.

You will be anonymous. I just want a conviction and I want to know who these punks are.

Thank you very much.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Did this occur at Hoover, or one of the Hoover parking areas?
Or, did this happen at your residence near Hoover?


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

God that makes me sick. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep your eye on craigslist and ebay, I bet they will show up there sooner or later.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear that dude. .
The rods and reels are one thing...I mean at least you know what you had and they are easy enough to replace.
The bags of tackle would be the xxxxxxx for me.

If you'd like, I have about 2 or 3 tons of plastics and stuff in my basement...and my wife would love it if I donated some tackle to a kid who just got his rig stolen. Prolly have an extra rod and reel.
PM me if you want and I can send some over for your kid.


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to here about your loss I know how you are feeling right now , I've had thousands of dollars worth of things stolen everything from heavy equipment to large amounts of power tools to tree stands . It don't matter what it is or the value of it , it's just the fact that some piece of trash did it and is going to profit from it . I can only hope that some day I catch someone steeling something else of mine for I'll have no mercy on them . I hope you get your stuff back and catch them !!! Don't give up looking for your stuff because the law ain't going to help you much . If you find it at a pawn shop you'll have to buy it back if the owner has a bill of sale for it even if it was signed by Barack Obama ( how sad ) got to love them pawn shops . Again I'm sorry for your loss . Andyman I pleasured fished yesterday over at CJ brown durning a walleye tournament and after that I had lost faith in my fellow fisherman ( the rudeness and disrespect of others ) then I read what you offered too OSUANGLER that is a great thing you did , you just helped out alot more then you would know . I'm glad too see good people out there like you , Thank you . Thanks Rogue .


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

hmmm hoover is not my typical area but id be willing to do some manhunts in the area


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i know what you are going through also i had seven guns stolen a little over a year ago never got them back had the apraisel and it was close to 8 g's the insurance cut me a check for 2600 at least i got something but not my guns. as mentioned watch craigs list,ebay and pawn shops but you more than likely will not get them back. i too prolly have some extra things laying around that i would be willing to donate to you and your son. let me know if you are interested. and sorry for your loss hope you get it back or at least get the sob's that did it


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

hey sorry to hear that. i fish hoover from shore on almost an every other day basis. i'll keep my eye out.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Receiving everybody's offers for free tackle tells me that true fishermen still have hearts of gold and respect both each other and the wildlife. I will take a pass on your offers as I will pick up a few basics as Dick's and get back on the water. With the insurance $ I should be able to replace all that I lost but just knowing that these asses went thru my boat and took my stuff eats the hek out of me. I bet their parents would swear that their little Johnny would never do such a thing....I would pay $500 to prove them wrong.

And the boat was parked in my drive approx 2 feet from my house. I live in a subdivision within walking distance to Hoover. 

Thanks everybody and let me know if you see some kids trying to cast the trolling rod from shore. You know they will try it somewhere.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

osuangler said:


> And the boat was parked in my drive approx 2 feet from my house. I live in a subdivision within walking distance to Hoover.
> 
> Thanks everybody and let me know if you see some kids trying to cast the trolling rod from shore. You know they will try it somewhere.


Maybe you need to buy a trail cam for your driveway...I bet they will be back cause they know you'll have new stuff....


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been there and I'm sorry for your loss. On a lighter note, I bet nearly everyone here has a yellow minnow bucket that doesn't latch, so don't hold that against us! I think I'll start a replacement lid company...


----------



## CopperTOP (Apr 13, 2008)

trailcam is a good idea thats how we caught people stealing our gas cans last year when gas was 4.00 a gallon on my home lake of charles mill worth a shot


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Thieves rank right up there under child molesters as far as I'm concerned. I can stand a lazy pos thief. Doubt you get your stuff back but hopefully the little punks get busted!!


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

osuangler said:


> And the boat was parked in my drive approx 2 feet from my house. I live in a subdivision within walking distance to Hoover.


Uggh, that sucks! Best of luck, I'll definately keep my eyes open when I'm out and about.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

had my tackle box stolen once. what hurt the most was i had some lures a friend made for me. never got a chance to use 'em. i don't care if they caught fish, or were just junk. he passed away suddenly at a young age, and the sentimental value they had to me was worth more than anything. sorry for your loss.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

homebrew said:


> I've been there and I'm sorry for your loss. On a lighter note, I bet nearly everyone here has a yellow minnow bucket that doesn't latch, so don't hold that against us! I think I'll start a replacement lid company...


That's funny right there.

I had ths happen to some hunting stuff years back. As much as it chapped my bag, I had to learn to just let it go.
The fact is, it very, very unlikely that you'll get it back and/or catch who did it. What happened to me is I found myself always checking and looking at other sportsmen in a "accusatory" kind of way. "Is this the dude who took my stuff. Look at his backpack, that looks just like..."
That's a bad way to be in teh field. You can lose the reason you're out there, to enjoy yourself, and end up focusing on too much bad stuff, looking funny at dudes who don't deserve to be looked at that way.

Positive side is no one tried to get in your actual house, you didn't have any kind of encounter that could have gone badly, and you get to buy all new stuff.
I know..but it's the best I could come up with.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

For shame,....whoever would do that to another fisherman. Sorry.


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

I have no idea if this is it or not, but...

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/1266190374.html


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^

That looks a little fishy. Can't see too well, but it looks like a Legend Elite and most guys who own a St. Croix Legend know that it costs more than $80 and also know the difference between a baitcasting rod and spinning rod.


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

I've always considered myself a good person, but the thoughts I've had for people whom have stole from me are sickening. No "good" person could think such things.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I steal things all the time. Mostly girls hearts though


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

...and peeks in the shower.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> ...and peeks in the shower.


Yes... I am busted..

hide your daughters and wives, I'm on the prowl...


----------



## BluegrassMike (Jun 7, 2009)

Horrible to do that to another fisherman! My buddy and I were fishing Deer Creek on Saturday and found some very nice catfish bobbers, we tried to find the owner. seems ridiculous but those things are expensive. You just don't steal like that


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Well today it happened to me too. Unbelievable. I finally got a pfd/fishing vest today, along with a bunch of tackle & a new rod. I got home tonight, anxious to transfer all essentials into the vest (been thinking about what will go where all day) and I found that my tackle bag vanished from my car today. Luckily I still have my reels & rods and my bag full of soft plastics (I only took a couple of each in my pack), but that pack had all my expensive cranks & top waters, all my jigs, spinners, hooks, sinkers, a digital scale and a bunch of other cool stuff.

I had my windshield replaced today but I can't believe the guy would be that dumb. Although he did have the back door open (that's where the pack was) at one point & I can't think of why he would have needed to have that open. I'll have to call & ask if he may have mistakenly picked it up. I'm almost positive I locked the car at Dick's, Meijer & Sports Authority tonight, so I can't think of how else it could have disappeared.

osuangler - this doesn't suck as bad as yours, but now I can relate a little better to that sick feeling. This SUCKS.


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

i'm sorry for your loss I stay in the same area, I will 
keep a eye and a smoking barrel out!
we fisherman and hunters are harmless people til
you mess with our gear and/or family.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hope you catch them. Thieves make me want to puke. Work hard to buy the things you want and some low-life has the nerve to think that they can just take it. Sickening.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm hesitant to ask, but any updates?


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Just to keep you guys updated, there is no update - I have been checking eBay and Craigslist and have no leads on the losers who took my stuff. I am thinking about "baiting" my truck with some old poles sticking out the back and waiting up for them to come back. If I personally catch them, they will be calling the police to protect themselves from me, and this will make my situation that much worse.

Many of you were willing to provide me and my sons with some extra gear and that meant a lot to me. I won't take anybody up on the offers as I still have some gear in the basement to get by. I plan to take the insurance proceeds and do a little shopping at Bass Pro so I will be back in action by the fall season for sure. Gotta get those 'eyes at Indian Lake.

This will pass and time will heal.

PS - the reward is still open so if we get a conviction, you get the $500 and you have my word on that.....darn S.O.Bs


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Unfortunately, kind of the answer I expected.

But Fall? Heck, I'll run down to BPS with you right now. Seriously, lets go.
Why wait?

I know myself well enough that if I had 500 bones sitting around, earmarked for some gear, that over a few weeks I'd pull out $50 for gas, $20 for some lunch, etc...and soon it would be kind of gone.

I say strike while the iron is hot...SPEND that MONEY!!!!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Our first year fishing tourni's in this area)07, we went up for a weigh-in at the new statepark parking area and left the boat beached some 20-30yards away but within site. We lost a tray of hooks($250 to$300) and a tray of cranks($400 maybe). That was before we extended our deck and have storage space for most everything now. Know the feeling. I do like the idea of cutting off the hands with a sword. ya, thats the ticket, ya, cut em off ! It took forever to replace it all. I have seen poles and tackleboxes left on the banks and my only thought was some one must have been very drunk when they left or they did not have any money in the equipment/gear and didnt care about loosing them. Just makes you wonder!?
I feel your pain Bro!
later
don m


----------

